# Alpine iva-w205 & h701 processor



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm sure alot of you know what this headunit is about. Since I'm using the processor with it I can't really give a detailed review of the headunit's SQ abilities and since the w200 so similar I won't waste time stating the already know. However, I will point out what I and others have found to be a major difference.

With this unit Alpine has done away with the graphical interface that once was so nifty when controlling the processor from the headunit. Instead of graphs for the x-over & EQ settings you are left with a text-based setup. I realize that it may not be a big deal to others, and it doesn't necessarily make tuning "hard". However, I feel that Alpine dropped the ball here mainly due to the "coolness" factor. Say what you want; I like the graphical interface and am sad to see it gone. 

Here's a picture from Kenny's w200 & h701 review. Note the graphical displays:









Now here's a picture of the w205's version:










See the difference? 

How about Equalizer, you ask? Sure...
w200:









w205:










If you've already tuned with this, it's not a big deal really. Like I said, it's just a bit disappointing. I like the 'wow' factor when showing my friends. *shrugs*



Here's a few more random pictures. I must say that I really love the iPod interface.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice pics. Makes me excited to get mine. 

no PEQ?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah, it's there. I just didn't post because I was mainly just trying to show the difference b/t it and the w200. Want pics of that, too?


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

that's really disappointing. i got to see the w200 in andy's car, and was really impressed with the graphical aspect of it.

over the past few years, alpine has managed to take one step forward and two steps back on the features of their decks.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

no thats ok. I was just double checking that the feature still existed. Thanks though. 



bikinpunk said:


> Yeah, it's there. I just didn't post because I was mainly just trying to show the difference b/t it and the w200. Want pics of that, too?


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

anyone know if you can use the blackbird II on the W200 with the external dock? and do you still get automatic bluetooth?


----------



## Jack Watts (Sep 26, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> that's really disappointing. i got to see the w200 in andy's car, and was really impressed with the graphical aspect of it.
> 
> over the past few years, alpine has managed to take one step forward and two steps back on the features of their decks.


It's funny, when I was researching what deck to get, I saw a bunch of comments from various folks (some even on here, I believe) complaining about the user-friendliness of the 200's EQ interface. 

I've never used the 200, but the 205 is really intuitive, fast and easy to use. I'll trade some 'gee whiz' factor for that. I'm not sure I'd consider it a step back. 

Obviously, my bias is towards the one I'm familiar with, but I like it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ The difference is noticeable if you're coming from the previous deck(s) that had the GUI, though. 

I actually started off with a deck that had the same interface as this and when I stepped up to the d310 I was very impressed with the change, and happy to say the least. So, naturally with this being the newest deck I expected the same interface. Had I known beforehand, I wouldn't have felt so "disappointed". But, expecting it and not getting it is what made me bummed.


----------



## Entityofme1 (Sep 15, 2005)

Exactly the reason I traded my W205 for a W200. I was pissed when I found out the graphics had been removed .I love seeing a graphic EQ and being able to nudge up and dip the bands. Having a screen that displays each channel with 31 bands that can be adjusted from your finger tips is just a little bit cool in my opinion and was the main reason for me buying the W205 expecting the same feature. Yeah it's my fault for being hasty and not doing more reserach but with such a great feature in the previous deck that makes so much sense why on earth would it be removed from the next model up. Truthfully it is not so much the consumer's fault as it is Alpine's for not really anticipating this level of dissappointment in a removed feature that made the previous model such a success. Obviously they had more in mind black bird users than audio tuners with the 205 .I suppose the docking feature of the 205 might have possibly hindered the circuitry real estate for allowing the graphic interface of the H701/W200 combo or they simply felt like saving the $$$$.


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

Aside from the usage of the blackbird navi, what is the upside to the W205??


----------



## Entityofme1 (Sep 15, 2005)

To answer that question I started a new thread to desribe a couple of differences I noticed.


----------

